# Friday pics



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We took one last boat ride on Wednesday before Faith and Dexter went back to College Station. I could get used to having Wednesdays off, no problem. Dex even got his hair done for the trip home.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

*-------friday pics--------*

I'll start-

Big mutton

















Nassau grouper!!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

*Friday pics++++++++++*

1 and 2. The bird is the word

3. Lego fun


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FYI, Three of us posted within 60 seconds of each other for Friday pics. I merged the threads together in their original posting order by time stamp on the post.

Another shot off the bow on Wednesday out in the channel.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Mont said:


> FYI, Three of us posted within 60 seconds of each other for Friday pics. I merged the threads together in their original posting order by time stamp on the post.


Thats funny. Was trying to figure out how to delete mine. Thanks for the merger


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Found a cool shirt. It happens to be one of my favorite rounds.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Various from the last couple weeks!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Fished 3 days in PEI Canada this past weekend! Had a Blast!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> FYI, Three of us posted within 60 seconds of each other for Friday pics. I merged the threads together in their original posting order by time stamp on the post.
> 
> Another shot off the bow on Wednesday out in the channel.


You have the right-of-way! Maintain course and speed! :rotfl:


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

rsparker67 said:


> Fished 3 days in PEI Canada this past weekend! Had a Blast!


Man I would love to catch one of them one of these days!!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Man I would love to catch one of them one of these days!!


I caught 3! stoked for sure. also hand feed them next to the boat. it was crazy to watch


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

a little storm in Hackberry couple weekends ago.

Coming in across the lake


And it's here


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Some pics of a place I just got up on Toledo Bend. Been going there for 30 years and finally got my own place. 5 acres and 300' on the waterðŸ˜€


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

The next Patsy Cline
Emory with her favorite goat Jack and my moms old tom, he lets Emory pet him, stays arms length from others.
I will teach her to ride pools when it gets cooler.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Do Or Die Saturday @ 1530....:dance:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I haven't been online a lot lately but I'll throw up a few from this and last summer!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Found a cool shirt. It happens to be one of my favorite rounds.
> 
> View attachment 2433770


Shirt sucks, they left off the 6.5 Remington Magnum. One of the original "short magnums".


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

One more. Making a little progress on our new covered patio out back


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Found a cool shirt. It happens to be one of my favorite rounds.
> 
> View attachment 2433770


Here is my 6.5 Creedmoor. Great round!!!


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

The longhorns are fake, right?


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

fishingwithhardheadkings said:


> The longhorns are fake, right?


Those aren't Longhorns.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

LLM sunset last Sunday....

:texasflag


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Fuelin said:


> Those aren't Longhorns.


School me, what are they?


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 10, 2009)

The longhorns are fake, right?

Look up Ankole-Watusi cattle. No fakes


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

fishingwithhardheadkings said:


> School me, what are they?


I'm going to say Watusi? For sure not longhorn though.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Fuelin said:


> I'm going to say Watusi? For sure not longhorn though.


Correct sir they are Watusi. A few more photos of them!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Eats*

Nice pics everyone. Time to eat. Most dishes are les than $4.99

Grilled Cesaer Salad

Polish French Cheeken

Sweet Corn n Shrimp n Andoille Macquechoux

Fresh Salmon Topped with Black Tapanade Vinaigrette with grilled veggies

Twice Baked Eggplant Parm

Polish Porklion Ribs n Beer Broth

Lobstah n Shrimp Sagamore Pie

Sesame Tuna bedded on Lemon Spinach, topped with a Ginger Hot Cucumber Salsa

Sure was good. Sickning Good


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

And how about a few Longhorn shots!!! Bueatiful Animals I think. Baker


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> Those aren't Longhorns.


This is what they look like when they are properly fixed.....


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

A surprise for my dad


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Shirt sucks, they left off the 6.5 Remington Magnum. One of the original "short magnums".


They also left off the most infamous of them all the 6.5 x 52mm
Cacarno. The one that killed JFK.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

A few of my longhorns.. www.dosninosranch.com


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> You have the right-of-way! Maintain course and speed! :rotfl:


I think he agreed and he gave me 5 short blasts on his horn to let me know it was OK to come closer  I never did find out what the one really long blast after that was all about, though


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I took this one for you Rubberback!!!










Bass pro Pyramid in Memphis Tn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Happy Friday boys!!!!*

Glad to be back!!
Spent the summer with the family traveling and enjoying being with each other, befor football starts back again...which first game of the season is TONIGHT. Time for all of those hot 2-a-Days to pay off!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

3rd Row Pit to see Def Leppard and Styx last Sat,, One of my students gave me the tickets,, love what I do


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo was shocked it was National Dao Day,, she thinks everyday is her day 


Years back fishing with my son in Baffin ,, one day us and a golf suoer and the next with Jesse


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Here's a lot of pics from my cruise I got back from on Monday had a great time. wish the boat would have left us in Cozumel


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll participate...
My new baby boy, Taos Kemper Moy.









Saw this channel surfing.









Irony.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

blaze 'em said:


> I'll participate...
> My new baby boy, Taos Kemper Moy.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... you say IRONY... I say you go the priorities right, clean draws and fishing!!!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Old Timer said:


> The longhorns are fake, right?
> 
> Look up Ankole-Watusi cattle. No fakes


Watusi. Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch has a few. Monstrous horns.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Jumpin late finished product to come


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry the end product was eatin up tooo fast! !!!!!!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Castaway2 said:


> Sorry the end product was eatin up tooo fast! !!!!!!


LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Jo Jo was shocked it was National Dao Day,, she thinks everyday is her day
> 
> Years back fishing with my son in Baffin ,, one day us and a golf suoer and the next with Jesse


I haven't seen SW Laguna in a long time!


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

I took this picture today at Trooper Vincent's funeral in Lake Charles. This was about the middle of the pack. Only two States did not have representatives there.


----------

